# Second hand Motorbike dealers? Malaga area?



## DROOBY

Alrighty Guys,

I've been out and about today around Velez Malaga, Nerja and Almunecar area trying to find some used motorbike dealers but no luck.

Anyone got any ideas where there are any located with selection of Jap bikes? (no scooters)

Anywhere in Malaga Area.

Gracias!!


----------



## jojo

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Guys,
> 
> I've been out and about today around Velez Malaga, Nerja and Almunecar area trying to find some used motorbike dealers but no luck.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas where there are any located with selection of Jap bikes? (no scooters)
> 
> Anywhere in Malaga Area.
> 
> Gracias!!


Maybe a bit far for you, but coincidentally this evening, we were wandering around Alhaurin de la Torre and my son dragged me into a motor bike shop, there were alot of Jap bikes...honda, kawaski, susuki.... to name but a few... according to my son who wanted them all!!! There were new and second hand bikes I think, although I was just keen to look in the clothes shop up the road!!!

Jo


----------



## DH1875

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty Guys,
> 
> I've been out and about today around Velez Malaga, Nerja and Almunecar area trying to find some used motorbike dealers but no luck.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas where there are any located with selection of Jap bikes? (no scooters)
> 
> Anywhere in Malaga Area.
> 
> Gracias!!


Hi Drooby,

Long time no speak. How is Frigiliana?
It's Just a thought but have you tried with the hire companies in your area. They might be able to point you in the right direction or even be prepared to sell you something.


----------



## DROOBY

jojo said:


> Maybe a bit far for you, but coincidentally this evening, we were wandering around Alhaurin de la Torre and my son dragged me into a motor bike shop, there were alot of Jap bikes...honda, kawaski, susuki.... to name but a few... according to my son who wanted them all!!! There were new and second hand bikes I think, although I was just keen to look in the clothes shop up the road!!!
> 
> Jo



Cheers Jo

Found the website looks good will have a drive up that way.

D


----------



## DROOBY

DH1875 said:


> Hi Drooby,
> 
> Long time no speak. How is Frigiliana?
> It's Just a thought but have you tried with the hire companies in your area. They might be able to point you in the right direction or even be prepared to sell you something.



Alright Matey.

Frigiliana is Braw!! Loving it and weather is great at mo.
Any news on your move?

D


----------



## XTreme

Buy a Brit and matriculate it. Prices here are laughable, conditions of machines deplorable, and mileages astronomical.
We're not talking saving a _couple_ of quid....we're talking *thousands!*


----------



## jojo

DROOBY said:


> Cheers Jo
> 
> Found the website looks good will have a drive up that way.
> 
> D


If you do, pop in and have a cuppa

Jo xx


----------

